# Nor Cal Ridahz CC-----5TH Ann.



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz CC 5th annual car show & car hop Summer Fest will be held at Oak grove park in Stockton CA on Sunday June 26 2011
More info and flyers coming


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 09:06 AM~19673178
> *Nor Cal Ridahz CC 5th annual car show & car hop Summer Fest will be held at Oak grove park in Stockton CA on Sunday June 26 2011
> More info and flyers coming
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i want to HOP on tone all day everyday......lol j/kkkkkkk love you tone my homie i'll be there to support nor cal anyday... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN HOT RODS COME TOO? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Summer Fest car show & car hop
$25 per car
$20 per bike
$5 per car load (park charge)

8am-12pm set up
12pm-5pm show
Trophies at 5:30pm

Will post classes later

Car hop rules: $30 entry
Single pump class - anything go's
Double pump class - anything go's
Street class - NO Modifications lock up at 28"

1st place wins trophy,$100, and all entry money in that class

3 cars to make a class


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't think theres a hot rod class but theres a muscle car class 4 show


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Tug a war contest.- $100
Coil toss- $5 a toss winner takes half the pot 
50/50 Raffle
trying to put out more money for the street hop class
Concert 2ba


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 12:05 PM~19674645
> *Tug a war contest.- $100
> Coil toss- $5 a toss winner takes half the pot
> 50/50 Raffle
> ...


YOU NO YOU GUYS COULD PUT FAMILY FIRST ON THE MOST MEMBER TROPHY ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:06 AM~19673178
> *Nor Cal Ridahz CC 5th annual car show & car hop Summer Fest will be held at Oak grove park in Stockton CA on Sunday June 26 2011
> More info and flyers coming
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 12:05 PM~19674645
> *Tug a war contest.- $100
> Coil toss- $5 a toss winner takes half the pot
> 50/50 Raffle
> ...



no baby bash-trash---


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 23 2011, 01:37 PM~19674840
> *YOU NO YOU GUYS COULD PUT FAMILY FIRST ON THE MOST MEMBER TROPHY ALREADY :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I ADDED A TOPIC LINK TO THE POSTING ON THE 2011 EVENTS LIST


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS C.C. IS GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE GONNA BE HITTING UP AS MANY SHOWS THIS YEAR ANYONE INTERESTED IN PERFORMANCES BY MYSELF DA CONNECTION OR LIL CONER,TITO B, BIG TONE, BIG OSO LOC, WE HAVE GOTTEN TOGETHER FOR OUR CAR CLUB CHOLOS C.C. AND WANNA SHOW LOVE AND COME THRU FOR ALL EVENTS ESPECIALLY IN NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALIFAZ 
CHECK OUT MY ROLA WITH DAVINA AND ROMERO CLIKA ONE 
"BRING BACK THE BLVD"

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/w5nhX8jSXM8" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Thankz. Sinful1 hope you and your club can.make it



Rich those are big shoes to fill SocioS cc is 4-0 


This year our club is thinking about going with a 8' trophie


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

SANGRE LATINA/ STOCKTON WILL BE THERE


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19674382
> *Summer Fest car show & car hop
> $25 per car
> $20 per bike
> ...


ok so single pump class anythings goes so i guess u will have one person hoppin and in double pump class maybe 2 people the rest of us none radical but no meeting your street class specs will just watch


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Any modification to your suspension you will be in the single or double pump class. 

Non modification cars will compete against non modification cars


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

New class just added 
Gas hopping
1 to make a class. 


:biggrin: 
LoL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2011, 11:41 AM~19693605
> *New class just added
> Gas hopping
> 1 to make a class.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2011, 12:41 PM~19693605
> *New class just added
> Gas hopping
> 1 to make a class.
> ...



time to eat some frijoles I got this :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2011, 11:41 AM~19693605
> *New class just added
> Gas hopping
> 1 to make a class.
> ...



GIVE ME MY MONEY RIGHT NOW THEN


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:06 AM~19673178
> *Nor Cal Ridahz CC 5th annual car show & car hop Summer Fest will be held at Oak grove park in Stockton CA on Sunday June 26 2011
> More info and flyers coming
> *


THATS RITE!!!!! :wow:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2011, 12:41 PM~19693605
> *New class just added
> Gas hopping
> 1 to make a class.
> ...


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 25 2011, 05:53 PM~19696427
> *GIVE ME MY MONEY RIGHT NOW THEN
> *





    




hey hey hey slow down there spark plug dont try to cash checks that your car cant cash! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

lol just giving u a hard time its :cheesy: all good hope to see u there lee


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:0. To Da top


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'll be there fo show :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 25 2011, 05:53 PM~19696427
> *GIVE ME MY MONEY RIGHT NOW THEN
> *


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 25 2011, 04:35 PM~19695633
> *time to eat some frijoles I got this :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Orale vato :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Can we have grudge hopping in the pit and call people out :biggrin: lol


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 1 2011, 01:48 AM~19754075
> *Can we have grudge hopping in the pit and call people out :biggrin: lol
> *



Manditory there's already people calling people out


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

AS LONG AS NOBODY CALL ME OUT IM COO CUS LETHAL IS JUST LETHAL LOL


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to let every one no we will be giving away a 8' tall trophy for most members 8' i said


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweeeet cars gonna be ready for watever I'm down to swing em till the wheels fall off if somebody calls me out I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

untill then enjoy the best of MR LETHAL just click on da box


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jan 31 2011, 12:03 PM~19745999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 10 2011, 11:21 AM~19836238
> *Just to let every one no we will be giving away a 8' tall trophy for most members 8' i said
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo dj in the house for this one too!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Wut it do


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 PM~19934425
> *Wut it do
> *


CHROME MUTHA FUCKIN UNDIES :wow: :wow:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Feb 24 2011, 04:34 PM~19952844
> *CHROME MUTHA FUCKIN UNDIES :wow:  :wow:
> *


WHAT'S UP MAN?
ARE YOU READY?
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 24 2011, 07:24 PM~19953766
> *WHAT'S UP MAN?
> ARE YOU READY?
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


GOT THA CALL BACK THAT NIGHT B ON THA BLOCK MY NEXT WEEK :wow: :uh:  

THANK 4 THA SUPPORT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't stop won't stop
2011
wut it do


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up leland, i hope to make this one, got back on the project hope to have it done by then, whats been going on dog how is everyone????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 20 2011, 08:53 PM~19919498
> *Cholo dj in the house for this one too!!
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Feb 27 2011, 11:32 PM~19977516
> *wad up leland, i hope to make this one, got back on the project hope to have it done by then, whats been going on dog how is everyone????
> *


  
Been working working working trying to get everything together for Da show almost done with Da Impala waiting on Interrior got it running sat just have to make rack in da trunk almost done


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

hell yea


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Front...something to help start promoting..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20139721
> *Front...something to help start promoting..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I SEND MY HELLOS TO THE HOMIES LELAND,TONY,RICK,TO ALL MY LOVED ONES IN NOR CAL,MY RESPECTS,HONOR,LOVE IN FULL STRIVE.MY HOMEBOYS STILL PUSHING A STRONG LINE ON THE CAR SHOWS,I SEND THE BIG Q-VOS,ITS YOUR CARNAL JO-JO FROM DESTINATION.YES THEY LET YOUR BOY BACK ON THE OUTS,FREEDOM ,SOCIETY,FREE WORLD.I PAY MY DUES TO THE SYSTEM.I JUST WANTED TO PAY MY RESPECTO'S TO YOU AND SEE HOW YOUR DOING.SEE YOU SOON.ALRATO'S C/R MUCH LOVE,RESPECTOS,LOVED ONE'S.... :biggrin: :biggrin: DESTINATION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ON THE SHOW.FOE THE NOR CAL FAMILLIA SHAAAAA...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Jo jo what's up homeboy glad to see you back on Da block. Don't let Da pitcher strike you out on some bull shit.
Respect right back to you and ur fam


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ is gonna make this one happen, so don't miss it!!!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 25 2011, 12:41 PM~19693605
> *New class just added
> Gas hopping
> 1 to make a class.
> ...


YOU STUPID FOR THAT LOL


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

2nd SAT. DOWNTOWN
SAC-TOWN, CA


----------



## kingfishcustom209 (Jun 8, 2009)

What's good vato come thru and see a motherfucker every once in awhile I live five minutes frOm u and never see your ass you know I love u tho and the car will be there representin :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Boulevard Image will be in the house!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

QVO'S TONE.ISEND MY RESPECTO'S MY BIG HOMIE.GOOD LUCK ON THE CAR SHOW HOMEBOY.ITS THE HOMIE JO-JO.FROM DESTINATION,SEE YOU SOON CARNAL.I SEND MINES LOVED ONE.ALRATOS YOUR HOMITOS.GOOD LUCK.C/R HONOR,RESPECT,PUSH PULL STRIVE ATTITUDE ALWAYS..SHAAAA..


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WHATS THE CATEGORIES FOR THE BIKES I WANT TO TAKE "16INCH STREET "20INCH ORIGINAL,STREET,AND FULL AND "26INCH FULL CUSTOM BIKES ARE ALL THE BIKES GOING TO COMPETE ALL IN ONE CLASS OR ARE THE BIKES ALL GOING TO HAVE THERE CATEGORIES FROM ORIGINAL TO FULL JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW SO I CAN LET MY MEMBERS KNOW THANKS I WOULD APPRECIATE IT "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. MERCED CA. :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Bike classes as of now
2 Wheel bike
Street
Mild 
full 
3 Wheel
Street
Mild 
Beach Cruiser
Judges pick ur class
16", pedal cars, can enter in special interest


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

ALRIGHT BRO. THANKS ALOT I APPRECIATE U POSTING UP THE BIKE CATEGORIES "LATIN TRADIONS"B.C. WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ CHECKING IN FOR JUNE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj checking in


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 26 2011, 12:21 PM~20186075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 23 2011, 09:06 AM~19673178
> *Nor Cal Ridahz CC 5th annual car show & car hop Summer Fest will be held at Oak grove park in Stockton CA on Sunday June 26 2011
> More info and flyers coming
> *


BLVD IMAGE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 26 2011, 11:21 AM~20186075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT yup yup


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 26 2011, 11:21 AM~20186075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Wut it do


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Cinco de mayo cruise in Modesto


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Koo looking forward to this show im gona make it ShowlowS C.C. will be there.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

:LO*LYSTICS N DA HOUSE! KU LOCATION! BIG GATO N HOMEBOYS WILL BE ROLLING FROM BRODERICK N SACRA! SHAAAAAU!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

*QVOLE!*

LO*LYSTICSCC ROLLING IN FROM BRODERICK N SACRA:roflmao::roflmao:TTT!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS ROLLING ON I-5 :roflmao::roflmao:SHAAAAU! BIG GATO GEE N DA HOMEBOYS WILL BE DER!!TTT!!!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> LO*LYSTICS ROLLING ON I-5 :roflmao::roflmao:SHAAAAU! BIG GATO GEE N DA HOMEBOYS WILL BE DER!!TTT!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I will be there also my car will be done time to ride!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in. I will be there with the bad ass music, oldies, old school, and funk. I will also have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE, so come by and check out my booth.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


>


ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

does that 25.00 entry fee include park.....


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Manuel said:


> does that 25.00 entry fee include park.....


No the park charges $5 per car load 
No charge to walk in
$25 a car & $20 a bike


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

We will be there :werd::wave:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope Stockton is ready, I am, and it's gonna be on and crackin. Better be practicing them moves.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

SocioS-02 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you going to bring that?


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

THERS GONA BE A SHOW ON SAT AT THE WATER FRONT IN STOCKTONE SO I GESS ILL BE THERE ALL WEEKEND AND HIT THE (NOR-CAL RIDAZ SHOW ON THE WAY BACK!SHAAAAU! I HAVENT MISSED ONE YET!hno: LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!TTT!:thumbsup: BIG GATO GEE WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMESKILLETS !!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sunday is just days away. Hope it ain't too hot.


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY SAVE THE DATE NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP JUNE 26TH OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*BEEN PUTTING THE WORD OUT THERE FOR SUNDAYS SHOW*

IVE' BEEN PROMOTING THIS SHOW FOR YOU GUYS ON MY FACEBOOK AND MYSPACE HOPE YOU GUYS CAN GET A BOOST IN PEOPLE ATTENDING ME LIL CONER AND KEEK DOGG WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW AND THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO PERFORM MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT. ""DA CONNECTION" IF UR CAR CLUB HAS A FACEBOOK PAGE ADD ME MY NAMES FRANSISCO FRANCO


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT For Stockton Friends Outside Wheels Show & Shine Saturday,25 2011 at Webber Point.Bring your Lowrider and Motorcycles Live Music,Food,Vendors Set-Up time is 8:00am to 10:30am Registration on day of Show is $25 (includes t-shirt).................


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

_*sangre latina c.c will be in da house *_:thumbsup:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

2 days in the wake up nor cal are we ready to put it down for the norte califas,let the good times roll lets do this keep on pushing that strong line nor califas riders famillia,good luck on the show,another big car show of a must attendance carnalitos.alratos all my love respecto in full strive c/r keep on pushing...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

See you guys on sunday


----------



## thagrump (Jul 27, 2008)

wherez tha show n watz tha best way from concord ?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

thagrump said:


> wherez tha show n watz tha best way from concord ?


Google: Oak grove park, Stockton, Ca.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

thagrump said:


> wherez tha show n watz tha best way from concord ?


take 242 to hwy 4, go all the way up hwy4 torwards Oakdale and Brentwood till ya get to I-5 charter way in Stockton. go I-5 north, Exit eight mile rd. go right off freeway and park is on your right hand side...........40-45 min

thats the quickest way. going 680N to hwy12 would take you about an hour and a half, same if you went 680S to 580E to 205 to I-5N


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

see yall in the morning


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

will there b a class for 70's original?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

will there b a class for 70s original?


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ANY OTHER PIC,S _ LOTS OF CARS, NICE SHOW


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home and got the car unloaded, had fun out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

i took over a 100 pic's i will post a few later on


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you Nor Cal Ridahz for a good show. I think you guys are getting to big for the spot you got. That is a good problem to have.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC JOB TODAY NCR, HATS OFF TO Y'ALL. WE HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

_*THE REST OF THE PIC'S FROM THE SHOW WILL BE IN THE 209TIME PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD JUST CLICK THE LINK BELOW*_


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> i took over a 100 pic's i will post a few later on


THATS COOL BRUTHA!, CANT BELIEVE ME OFF ALL PEOPLE FORGOT MY CAM AT HOME....LOL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> i took over a 100 pic's i will post a few later on


THATS COOL BRUTHA!, CANT BELIEVE ME OFF ALL PEOPLE FORGOT MY CAM AT HOME....LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> THATS COOL BRUTHA!, CANT BELIEVE ME OFF ALL PEOPLE FORGOT MY CAM AT HOME....LOL



DONT TRIP I HAVE DONE IT BEFORE TOO....LOL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> DONT TRIP I HAVE DONE IT BEFORE TOO....LOL


whats jacked up is i had it, set it on the kitchen counter, loaded the car and left.......lol


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

THIS SHOW WAS HELLA FIRME, NICE SETUP, GOOD SHADE LOTS OF GENTE/ SHOUT OUTS TO O.G. VICTOR, IZZY, TERMYTE,ALL THE MODESTO HOMIESTHAT CAME THRU. NORCAL RIDAHZ FOR ORGANIZING A GOOD SHOW. AND LADY MAFIA AND D.J. HENDOGG MUCH LOVE. AND ALSO MUCH LUV TO ALL THE STOCKTON HOMIES CHOLO DJ, ALL MY O.G. HOMIES, DEVOTIONS, SOCIOS, BLVD IMAGE, SINFUL PLEASURES, LAYMLOW AND VIEJITOS CAR CLUBS. MUCH LOVE FPR THE BOOTH AN HAVING ME PERFORM THE CAR HOP WAS A GOOD ONE. MUCH LOVE "DA CONNECTION"


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Hop Vid?


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

GRACIAS NOR CAL RYDAS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THER thanks for them 2 trophys be back next year havent miss one yet.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

had a good time thanks


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> whats jacked up is i had it, set it on the kitchen counter, loaded the car and left.......lol


 you were so worried about your PB and J you forgot the damm cam big dummy


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1 ESR OG said:


> you were so worried about your PB and J you forgot the damm cam big dummy


your probably right.....lol had a great time kickin it wit ya at the show....good times brutha! ya gonna be at woodland on the 10th??


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

just wanted to say thanx to norcal ridahz for making that long drive from san jose worth it. It was a cool show with cool people, Cant wait till next year


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> your probably right.....lol had a great time kickin it wit ya at the show....good times brutha! ya gonna be at woodland on the 10th??


I dont know yet depends if I get my self kicked out of my house that weekend. If I go Ill hit you up so we can kick it
and bring home some more trophies agian


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good @#$%ing show Nor Cal Ridahz. Gracias to all of the gente up there for making me feel welcome. Thankas to SOCIOS CC you are ALL a class act. Leland, your show got down, eventhough it ran over 2 hours late and I got home at 3am. Looking forward to next years show. The dance contest was cool, so thanks to all the kids that came out to show their moves. Special thanks to Raj from Premacy CC for the special appearance (lol). See you all soon in Fresno on July 3rd for the Carnales Unidos car show, carnival and firework show.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

LIFES FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME, THANKS and the HOP was FUN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

_*good turn out :thumbsup:had a blast *_


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------

